# Valves?



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Anyone know what the spec is for the valve clearance on a 24 hp briggs intek v-twin? 446677-0413-e1


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

On the V-Twin B&S engines, the valve settings are .004"/.006" for intake and exhaust.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

http://outdoorpowerinfo.com/engine_specs/briggs_valve_gaps.asp


----------



## JiminRI (May 22, 2015)

Another source for Briggs and Stratton Engine specs
http://www4.briggsandstratton.com/miscpdfs/RNT/Engine Specifications Chart_ms3992.pdf

Looks like .004 to .006 Intake and .007 to .009 Exhaust.
I did my 20 hp Intek V-Twin this week using .004 Intake and .008 Exhaust. It had been hard starting, but starts like new now.


----------

